# Turn off work offline



## Cowzilla (Sep 9, 2004)

Last night, there was a thunderstorm, so my dad unplugged the internet. I didnt know he did it, so when I tried to go online, an error popped up asking if I wanted to work offline. I clicked yes. The next day, I apparently am still working offline, I guess. I use firefox, and can connect to the net just fine, but MSN Messenger won't connect because it says I am working offline. Also, I cant find Internet Explorer on my computer. I think it was uninstalled when we got firefox. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

IE did not get uninstalled, since Microsoft has made it very difficult to do that.  Look in Start, Programs, Accessories, and you should find an icon there.

If you run IE, on the File menu, there's a Work Offline entry, try toggleing that.


----------



## Blessthefall (Jun 25, 2009)

i have a similar problem, my problem is i use firefox and every single day when i sign on to msn messenger i get the work offline error code and have to open up IE and go to file "work offline" and take the check mark off.

i was wondering if there is a way to permanently set this setting so it never checks "work offline". please somebody help me and thank you

o.s: xp
i.e: 7


----------

